# 4 Rivers Lottery



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

All right, we're nearing the homestretch. Has anyone received their results for the 4 Rivers Lottery? Last year the first one to hear (that I know of) was Feb 22.


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

No. But I'm compulsively checking my personal e-mail at work as well as the Four Rivers site.

Crossing fingers...
Laurie


----------



## WyoPadlr1 (May 5, 2005)

*No joy yet......*

No one here in the Jackson WY area that we know of has gotten a response yet, either. It is still maybe a few days early. Keeping our fingers crossed for a Selway, and then a July Main Salmon to celebrate our wedding anniversary. Good luck.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Are you just checking this site?

Salmon-Challis National Forest - Recreational Activities - Floating 4 Western Rivers

I don't know if they change the message on there once the lottery is "run". If you know of somewhere else to check, please let me know.

Last year the earliest notice anyone on the buzz mentioned was Feb 22, here's hoping it's run today or Monday!!


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

Yep. That's where I'm looking because it states this:

*Notices about when the lottery has been run and when results are sent out will be posted on this website.* 

Just looked in my old e-mails and I got the bad news at almost 9pm Friday, 02/22/08, but others were getting e-mails earlier.

I just want to know about Four Rivers and Dino so I can start planning my summer already. Ugh.

My guess is next week since we haven't heard anything yet today.

Laurie


----------



## gwheyduke (Jul 3, 2008)

Let's hope you all did better than me. I just got mine e-mailed to me and was unsuccessful. 

Looks like I'll go backpacking in July. 

The results of your application for the 2009 Four Rivers Lottery are as follows: 
1st Choice: *07/02/2009* *Middle Fork Salmon River* *Not Successful*


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

I guess they like Fridays for giving out the results... sorry about your news.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

Got my email about 30 minutes ago: A big Not Successful for me, got 3 more chances from our small group of rag tag river rats. Haven't heard from them yet.
Shapp


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Just got the big F U. 

Screw em,i'm leavin for the Grand next weekend....


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

*Not Successful*
*Not Successful*
*Not Successful*
*Not Successful*

Do they really have to say it four times in bold?

If anyone is looking for an extra raft and most all of the gear... Let me know. 

Laurie


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

That's a drag, what did you put in for?

God, this is painful! One of my group of 16 got rejected so far, I'm not sure about the rest, and we have 2 permits in, no word yet. It's really hard to get any work done this way!!!!


AW F&CK. Within 2 minutes of posting, we are FAILURES!


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

Got the usual.



NO,NO,NO,NO


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

1st Choice: SUCCESSFUL

I accept gifts of 1554 and steak.

COUNT


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

I have a time machine that could get you there Derk, and I will buy plenty of steak for the trip.


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

Congrats Derk! 

Have raft, will row! Just saying...

Keg of 1554 for the trip?

Laurie


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Cool, what river? Selway??? I'm still crossing my fingers for the rest of our group....


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

COUNT said:


> 1st Choice: SUCCESSFUL
> 
> I accept gifts of 1554 and steak.
> 
> COUNT


I'm jealous, Idaho whitewater, great beer and a big hunk of beef.


----------



## phlyingfish (Nov 15, 2006)

ALWAYS SUCCESSFUL: preseason runs. 

It's not like they turn on the river for the first permit. Stop lamenting your loss to a computer, buy a drysuit, sack (or ovary) up for the real flows (which will be shortlived if it doesn't start snowing), and git r'dun. SLast year, some of the boys ran the big forks of the entire Salmon drainage before Memorial Day. Top of the MF to Riggins went down in three days and that was well before peak.


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

phlyingfish said:


> ALWAYS SUCCESSFUL: preseason runs.
> 
> It's not like they turn on the river for the first permit. Stop lamenting your loss to a computer, buy a drysuit, sack (or ovary) up for the real flows (which will be shortlived if it doesn't start snowing), and git r'dun. SLast year, some of the boys ran the big forks of the entire Salmon drainage before Memorial Day. Top of the MF to Riggins went down in three days and that was well before peak.


So what's your guess on flows on the Main for a June 15th launch? I've only run it late season.


----------



## peak (Apr 7, 2006)

so by now, no e-mail=successful? hope so, but doubt it somehow...


----------



## AKATief (Mar 2, 2008)

*TRADES???*

I got a March 26 launch on Hells Canyon. I will take you on that if you take me on whatever you got... especially the Selway. You get a Paramedic, Advanced Swiftwater Rescue Tech, Pro- Guide, and a total gear haulling whore (any kayakers need raft support???) 14 or 18 footer with ALL the fixin's. Oh- and my wife comes with... so I cancel out the sausage fest ratio.

Takers?


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

phlyingfish said:


> ALWAYS SUCCESSFUL: preseason runs.
> 
> It's not like they turn on the river for the first permit. Stop lamenting your loss to a computer, buy a drysuit, sack (or ovary) up for the real flows (which will be shortlived if it doesn't start snowing), and git r'dun. SLast year, some of the boys ran the big forks of the entire Salmon drainage before Memorial Day. Top of the MF to Riggins went down in three days and that was well before peak.


Right, May 15 on the Selway, if you have a snowcoach haul in your gear! Actually, the way we aren't getting snow lately, maybe this year will be a good preseason selway. Mid Feb swe report shows the selway holding really well, and the salmon is quite weak.


----------



## El quapo (Apr 14, 2006)

peak said:


> so by now, no e-mail=successful? hope so, but doubt it somehow...


Dont forget to check your spam inboxes. Thats where mine was.


----------



## AKATief (Mar 2, 2008)

AKATief said:


> I got a March 26 launch on Hells Canyon. I will take you on that if you take me on whatever you got... especially the Selway. You get a Paramedic, Advanced Swiftwater Rescue Tech, Pro- Guide, and a total gear haulling whore (any kayakers need raft support???) 14 or 18 footer with ALL the fixin's. Oh- and my wife comes with... so I cancel out the sausage fest ratio.
> 
> Takers?


 
May 26 rather... i'm an idiot.


----------



## Boat-ERS (Apr 15, 2005)

peak said:


> so by now, no e-mail=successful? hope so, but doubt it somehow...



This is the train of thought that I am on right now too! No news = good news??!?!?!?!?!!? Crossing my figures that one of the six of us that put it will pull something.


----------



## bob larrabee (Apr 4, 2007)

I think they called it a day and will resume on Monday. Did Anyone get an email after 5 oclock? They do work for the govt after all but maybe they work on Saturday


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Didn't Laurie earlier post she heard last year at 9PM on a Friday. Another woman I know waiting a week to find out she didn't get it. But,,, no news is better than REJECTED!


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

no, No, nO, NO

Typical response, 

It's like meeting a girl at the bar in college, I strike out every time.


----------



## Boat-ERS (Apr 15, 2005)

No news is good news!!!!!!!!!!!! i was thinking maybe they give all the rejections, then the acceptations...until COUNT got a yes! I am waiting
patiently for the email. And by patiently, I am sitting at my computer obsessively checking my email. But it is 1:35 in the morning, so I guess if I haven't gotten anything by now, I will have to wait until Monday.


----------



## gusman4 (Jan 13, 2008)

i also got the no no no no...


----------



## oopsiflipped (May 9, 2006)

Boat-ERS said:


> No news is good news!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Nope: no news is just no news. Just got my annual rejection by my buddy got a June 9 launch on the MFS!!!!!!!! WAHHOOO!!!!!


----------



## cemartin (Oct 11, 2003)

Just got rejected 5 minutes ago.


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

*No !*

NO ! Selway our group 16 for 16 NNNNOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Vosicot (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm SUCCESSFUL for a late summer (July 29) Middle Fork run. They emailed me the results today 2/21 at 1:00 pm, I'm impressed. Just need water...


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

oopsiflipped said:


> Nope: no news is just no news. Just got my annual rejection by my buddy got a June 9 launch on the MFS!!!!!!!! WAHHOOO!!!!!


Congratulations - June 9th is a sweet launch date. I hope it snows a lot in the next few months and is nice and warm for your buddies launch date.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Vosicot said:


> I'm SUCCESSFUL for a late summer (July 29) Middle Fork run. They emailed me the results today 2/21 at 1:00 pm, I'm impressed. Just need water...


I've got a rig and all the overnight gear. Any chance of 2 spots of your permit? If so, let me know. I'm a good addition to a Middle Fork trip. Hopefully there will be water then...

Anyway, let me know. I'll commit to the trip and have the equipment and experience.

~R


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

COUNT said:


> 1st Choice: SUCCESSFUL
> 
> I accept gifts of 1554 and steak.
> 
> COUNT


Just send a message inviting me and you will be drinking 1554 and eating steak until you puke!

Seriously, I'd love to go if there is room... any of the rivers.


----------



## atg200 (Apr 24, 2007)

All 5 in my group struck out on all counts. Bummed!


----------



## xena13 (Mar 21, 2007)

Got my email at 9:30 this morning. No permits for me.


----------



## bob larrabee (Apr 4, 2007)

I still have no news. But one of our group did land a Selway permit so I am going at least once.


----------



## riogato (May 22, 2006)

Yah, I got that same 4 times not successful treatment ... does anyone get to run this river. I have been applying for over 29 years, and now, am growing old.


----------



## riogato (May 22, 2006)

20 years, not 29.


----------



## riogato (May 22, 2006)

But, am still growing old without running it again....damn...


----------



## h2obro (Apr 22, 2004)

Not Succesfull times four!
D'oh! 
At least I got a Ladore!


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

Congrats! When did you find out about Lodore? I've been checking the snail mail for the dino permits too... Hoping for a Yampa!!!


----------



## ecarlson972 (Apr 24, 2007)

I got a negative on my Ladore permit yesterday! Luckily one person in my group got a yes yesterday also!


----------



## ootek34 (Mar 27, 2007)

Got my results yesterday, the 23rd. Was unsuccessful.....DRAG!


----------



## h2obro (Apr 22, 2004)

lmaciag said:


> Congrats! When did you find out about Lodore? I've been checking the snail mail for the dino permits too... Hoping for a Yampa!!!


Got it yesterday! Keep em' crossed paddle people!


----------



## creedence (Apr 22, 2008)

*You all must be very unlucky!*

My group drew 4 separate dates for the Middle Fork.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

*All emails have been sent*

OK, the permit office website says all of the emails have been sent, with 100 bounces. Those 100 are in snail mail. I'm sure those of us up here in MT/ID will get the snail mail sooner, but I'd love a Buzzer to post when they get something from USPS.

We're still waiting on 3 results.

Thanks!


----------

